# Six World War II fighter planes



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

These six are part of the SkyPilot Collection by New-Ray Toys. They are pre-built and pre-decorated, *1/48 * scale, and are plastic. They are fairly detailed for the price, but do need to be "doctored" some to look a lot better. I painted the tires, exhaust pipe ends, canopies, and gun ports to increase the visual presentation. For inexpensive models, they are alright.

If you really enjoy combat aircraft from WWII, then this reference book is a must-have, featuring full color, full page plates of all the significant fighters and bombers of WW II.
From this reference book, World War II Combat Aircraft by Angelucci-Matricardi-Pinto, I have judged the following models to officially be:
(If I'm wrong, let me know, please).

*Supermarine Spitfire Mk.XIV*











*Messerschmitt Bf.109E*











*Curtiss P-40K *











*Vought F4U Corsair*











*Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero*











*North American P-51D Mustang*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That Spitfire is GAY!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

And that Zero is walking a thin line too! 

But they are prebuilt.


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

love the planes but I am sure the mustang is post war paint job and the hawk would prob look cooler with its teeth


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, the Mustang is definitely in post-war Reno or Bendix racing colors. Whether they're real or made-up, I don't know.

Can't swear by the P-40 - I've never seen those markings before - but the Messerschmitt and the Zero are made-up markings.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

on the mustang, Detroit Miss was a real marking but not in those colors


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here we go - found a model of detroit Miss as she actually appeared in combat markings:
http://store.tailwinds.com/p-51-mustang-detroit-miss-model-airplanes.html


----------

